# Rolly Munro vs Sorby ultima deep hollowing



## Wood spoiler (3 Oct 2010)

Hi all
I was fortunate to be invited to visit "paulm" today to try various deep hollowing tools and he shared his experience with me for which I am most grateful.
During the visit I tried (and liked) the Rolly Munro tool.
However, Paul said that Robert Sorby had brought out a similar tool with a fine blade adjustment which he thought may be better or to be considered as an alternative.
My question therefore is - does anyone have experience of both tools and can you offer an evaluation. Both tools represent a considered purchase and I really only want to buy one!
All thoughts and experiences welcomed
Thanks
Colin


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Oct 2010)

I was discussing this with a pro the other day. He had ago with the Sorby one and reckoned it was not worth getting. He says the end is massive and basically it wasn't a patch on the Munroe. One man's opinion but knowing him, one I'd take notice of.

pete


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2010)

I agree with Pete's comments. I had a look at it today and whilst it's obviously intended to be a close copy, it's not as versatile as the Rolly. Spend the money on the real deal IMHO.


----------



## cambournepete (3 Oct 2010)

I'd agree.
I've not seen the Sorby, but the fine adjustment isn't required IMHO - the Rolly tool is pretty easy to adjust anyway.

The Sorby also looks huge and ugly whereas the Rolly tool is neat and really effective.


----------



## Wood spoiler (3 Oct 2010)

3-0 to Rolly so far.
Looks like it is heading the way of the original and not the pretender!
Thanks for opinions. All welcomed and noted
Regards

Colin


----------



## Russell (4 Oct 2010)

I have both tools and used the Rolly Munro extensively but only played with the Ultima. My initial impression with the Ultima are mixed. It is well made and does what it says. I like the fine adjustment for the cutter but I found the tool to chatter a little where as the Rolly Munro didnt for the same piece of timber. With Ultima you have to have the rest further from the work because of the size of the head on the tool. Its definitely better than the big brother from Hamlet but If I had to choose at this moment I would pick up the Rolly Munro tool every time. Both tools cut the timber cleanly I was using dry cherry so not a forgiving wet wood to try the tool on. The Munro tool allowed more control but I have a lot more experience with it. The Ultima just seemed a little more clumsy but that issue should go once I have used it little more. My verdict at the moment money no object get the Rolly Munro tool if your on a budget and want a cheaper tool that will do the job then the Ultima will certainly fit the bill and do the job and with a little more playing could well turn out to be as good as the Rolly Munro tool.


----------



## paulm (4 Oct 2010)

Hopefully I haven't given you too many bad turning habits Colin !

Interesting to hear the comments on the Sorby knock-off hollowing tool, noticed one at Yandles but didn't really pay much attention, and saw the ads' since and the relatively attractive price of the newcomer, but am very happy with the admittedly little use I have made of the Munro since getting it.

We tried a Sorby pick tool and an Ashley Isles ring type tool as well as some different gouge grinds and a couple of scrapers, but the Munro seemed to be the tool of choice that Colin gravitated to due to it being efficient and predictable in use. 

Once I get through the current crop of roughing out large salad bowls I'll hopefully be able to spend some proper time trying out some other hollow type forms and see if I can extend my range a bit as I'm getting a bit bored of bowls now :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Wood spoiler (4 Oct 2010)

On the contrary, Paul. 
It was a very worthwhile exercise as all tools were being used in the context of being tried out on a like for like basis on the same timber. Trying out different tools on different timbers would not have been as effective as the opportunity Paul kindly made possible.
Quite apart from anything else it is good to have a meeting with a like minded person to play with Boys Toys! (apologies in advance to the growing army of Lady turners!).
It was just so helpful having an opportunity of trying before buying and seeing what was available, and more importantly what suited me. As a newcomer, some of the tools I felt that I lacked the fine skills to control them well, particularly the Pick tool.
Colin


----------



## Wood spoiler (5 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the useful contributions.
With a 4-0 result in favour of Munro ....

I have placed my order for the Rolly Munro tool and the nice man from Axminster says he will personally deliver it to me tomorrow (I might have it slightly wrong at the end!)


----------



## Harlequin (16 Dec 2010)

so which one was bought woodspoiler?

mini or mega - which is more versatile if you only want to buy one/


----------



## Wood spoiler (17 Dec 2010)

I bought the mega tool as I tend to like playing with bigger lumps of wood.
That said I have used it on items as narrow as two inches ( internal) I like the rigidity of the larger section bar. As you are working well away from the tool rest I think it offers more stability. Personal view.
Regards
Colin


----------

